# Speakers - 2011 Jetta TDI



## gruder (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking to upgrade the sound system in my 2011 Jetta TDI. I'm a little displeased that the Golf TDI has so many more options than the Jetta, but I'd prefer to add my own speakers anyway. Since it's such a new model, no online distributors have information on the speaker sizes and there isn't anything I can find from VW.

Has anyone looked into this and know what size/type speakers will work? Ideally, I'd like to replace the 6 existing speakers, and add two more tweeters to the rear door locations, which appear to be empty. I'd ultimately add a subwoofer, but that would be later.

Thanks.


----------



## 2011jettaTDI (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm wanting to know the same Information as well, if I had the car I would let you know the sizes. I want to replace them all with (JL's/MB Quart/Boston) and add a sub to the mix too. I hope someone gets the sizes soon, Crutchfield and everyone else has nothing like you said.


----------

